# Out of these what can mice eat?



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey, 
Was just wondering if mice could eat any of these?

Chicken?
Cocoa powder * > like sprinkled on something
Things with white self raising flower in?
Cocunut (desiccated)?
Glacé cherries?
~Vanilla extract?
Caster sugar?

Thank you!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

You should avoid things with sugar in it. It generally is not good for the mice (especially not their teeth  )
Plain boiled chicken is fine as a protein source. Just don't feed seasoned stuff.
Vanilla extract can be added to water to reduce buck smell (I've been told), so it should be safe.
Not sure about Coconut. I think small quantities shouldn't hurt, but it's a nut and fatty, so I'd use it only as a treat once in a while.
Cocoa is toxic for most mammals (dogs, cats, and I think I read sth about rats...), so I'd stay clear of that, too.
With the Flour... it should behave like normal flour once it's been baked, so I don't see a big problem there. Just stay clear of overly sugary stuff.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Serena said:


> You should avoid things with sugar in it. It generally is not good for the mice (especially not their teeth  )
> Plain boiled chicken is fine as a protein source. Just don't feed seasoned stuff.
> Vanilla extract can be added to water to reduce buck smell (I've been told), so it should be safe.
> Not sure about Coconut. I think small quantities shouldn't hurt, but it's a nut and fatty, so I'd use it only as a treat once in a while.
> ...


Oh okay, thank you! It must seem kinda weird asking about sugar because I should know that mice dont really *appreciate* it! But, I was wondering about small amounts, if that would be okay? And the cocoa, i knew with dogs and cats but wasnt sure about mice!
Thank you for an answer - :thanks

:instantgib < sorry i just found that on here lol :O


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Well there isn't much benefit or need for sugary or fatty foods for the mice. I am not sure if a mouse can become diabetic, but I suspect so and it's just not really worth messing with their diets so much.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> Well there isn't much benefit or need for sugary or fatty foods for the mice. I am not sure if a mouse can become diabetic, but I suspect so and it's just not really worth messing with their diets so much.


Yup! Thank you, I hope they cant become diabetic, that would be sad


----------

